# Windows cannot be installed on this disk / MBR partition table/EFI systems/ GPT disks



## frenchthom (5 Février 2018)

bonjour,

avant tout le contexte de la situation :

échec d'installation bootcamp  sur

macbook pro mid 2010 13"
osx 10.12.6 *Sierra* (fraichement instalé)
16 Go de ram
SSD principal WD 500Go
SSD 2 ( fichiers / banques de sons )​

j'essaye ( désespérément ) d'installer windows sur mon macbook pro mid 2010.

outre le fait du traumatisme de revenir sous windows   )...

et que j'ai dû modifier le info.plist de bootcamp pour qu'il daigne vouloir reconnaitre ma clé usb 

je suis confronté au problème suivant lors du lancement de l'installation de windows qui ne veut pas s'installer sur la partition créée par bootcamp.

j'ai ce message :
_
*" Windows ( 7 ) cannot be installed* on this *disk. The selected disk has an MBR partition table. On EFI* systems, Windows can only installed on GPT disks "_

j'ai fait le tour de autos, vidéos, en français comme en anglais,

j'ai formaté via l'installeur windows comme expliqué, mais ça na rien changé,

essayé de passer par une solution qui utilisait gdisk, mais le SIP doit être désactivé .. 

mais j'ai du reformater la partition et revenir à mon disque originel en attendant de trouver une solution

est ce que quelqu'un aurait des pistes ?

merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2018)

Salut *frenchthom
*
Classiquement > pour permettre le démarrage de Windows-7 > une table de partition alternative de la *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*arti-tion_*T*able) principale se trouvait inscrite sur le bloc *0* ou 1er bloc du disque. Cette table est une variante de *MBR* (*M*aster_*B*oot_*R*ecord) dite *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) > parce qu'elle emprunte à la *GPT* principale la description (au bloc près) de *3* partitions au plus (c'est donc une *MBR* hybridée de la *GPT*).

Le mécanisme de boot est alors le suivant : l'*EFI* du Mac (programme de boot interne) émule un *BIOS* > qui accède au disque par la *HMBR* du bloc *0* > pique l'adresse de la partition *BOOTCAMP* > et exécute le *boot_loader* (démarreur d'OS) de type ancien (*Legacy*) *bootmgr* de W-7.

Quand donc tu obtiens le message -->

```
The selected disk has an MBR partition table
```


rien que de très normal dans le dispositif classique (*Legacy*) de boot de Windows-7 que je viens de te décrire. Et que l'«Assistant Bootcamp» a donc dû mettre en place sur le disque en générant un *HMBR* sur le bloc *0*.

Par contre > le message d'erreur connexe à ce constat -->

```
" Windows ( 7 ) cannot be installed on this disk. The selected disk has an MBR partition table. On EFI
  systems, Windows can only installed on GPT disks "
```


est intrinsèquement faux. Sur l'*EFI-based System* qu'est macOS et OS X avant lui --> Windows-7 bootait bien par *BIOS_émulé* de l'*EFI* et lecture d'une *HMBR* --> à cause du *boot_loader* de W-7 qui est un *bootmgr* nécessitant son exécution par un programme de type *BIOS* et pas de type *EFI*.


cette déclaration est "rétro-active" --> elle fait _comme si_ les conditions de boot récentes du seul Windows-10 avait toujours eu force de règle. Car le récent W-10 boote en mode *UEFI* = action directe de l'*EFI* (sur Mac) > lisant la *GPT* principale > y piquant l'adresse de la partition *BOOTCAMP* > et exécutant le *boot_loader* "new-age" *bootmgr.efi*. Or > jamais W-7 à l'époque classique n'a booté par l'*EFI* directe > pour la raison que son *boot_loader* n'était pas un *bootmgr.efi* (exécutable par l'*EFI*) mais un *bootmgr* (exécutable par un *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI*).

Tu dois trouver que je suis en train de me livrer à de la « spéculation entomologique » (dite trivialement : "en...age de mouches"). Le problème > c'est que l'informatique toute entière est faite de très petites mouches.

Si je me résume : tu obtiens un message paradoxal de la part d'un programme d'installation qui voudrait que W-7 boote en mode *EFI* directe utilisant la *GPT* (= mode *UEFI*) > et pas en mode *BIOS* émulé utilisant une *HMBR* (mode *Legacy*).

La conséquence est évidente : quel support utilises-tu pour installer W-7 ? - le DVD classique d'installation qui installe en mode *Legacy* ? - ou autre chose (qui serait un support rétro-activement mis-à-jour) ?


----------



## frenchthom (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *frenchthom
> *
> Si je me résume : tu obtiens un message paradoxal de la part d'un programme d'installation qui voudrait que W-7 boote en mode *EFI* directe utilisant la *GPT* (= mode *UEFI*) > et pas en mode *BIOS* émulé utilisant une *HMBR* (mode *Legacy*).
> 
> La conséquence est évidente : quel support utilises-tu pour installer W-7 ? - le DVD classique d'installation qui installe en mode *Legacy* ? - ou autre chose (qui serait un support rétro-activement mis-à-jour) ?



bonjour, (j'ai écourté un peu ton - intéressant -message, désolé)

ce que font les mouches de leur rectum m'importe peu, par contre, pour  répondre à ta question :

 j'utilise une image ISO pour windows, montée via l'utilitaire BOOTCAMP sur un vieux disque dur qui trainait re-formaté au cours des essais en ExFAT, FAT 32.. ( je n'ai que des petites clés USB 8Go, et à chaque fois l'utilitaire Bootcamp finissait avec un message d'erreur car pas assez de place sur la clé )

il y'a eu une erreur dans mon post, car en fait, la seule version qui passait jusqu'au stade du message d'erreur en titre de mon post était Windows 8.

donc pour résumer :
MBP 13" mid 2010 - OS X Sierra 10.12.6

via une image ISO par bootcamp
- windows 7 : l'USB refuse de booter au démarrage.
- windows 8 : ça passe en modifiant le fichier .plist, ( sinon bootcamp refuse carrément d'aller plus loin que windows 7) mais ça bloque arrivé à l'installation sur la partition.

j'ai même essayé des solutions alternatives (trouvées sur macRumors ) via un partitionnement disk utility, vmware fusion / paragon / winclone pour graver l'image sur la partition, et même chose :
- windows 8 s'installe, mais peu réactif ( gestes trackpad limités, par exemple ) et il refuse les drivers que Bootcamp me donne
- windows 7 : pas de démarrage / écran blanc

j'attends un clé USB qui va arriver, ça me laissera le temps de reposer -  du stress que je m'impose , j'avoue - parce que j'y suis depuis 3 jours et il n'est pas normal que je n'arrive pas à installer une version de windows sur mon mac avec leur système ( c'est aussi pour ça que j'avais switché : marre de mettre les mains dedans )

ceci dit, tout conseil supplémentaire est le bienvenu.
j'ai beaucoup cherché et jusqu'à maintenant, rien trouvé qui puisse m'aider

n'hésite pas si tu as d'autres questions.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Le fait que la version que tu cherches à installer soit Windows-8 (et pas Windows-7) --> résout le paradoxe que j'avais soulevé. W-8 est un OS qui peut être démarré en mode *UEFI* > et c'est donc ce procédé que l'installateur requiert.

Pour lui dégager le chemin --> il suffit alors d'effacer la table alternative *HMBR* qui doit exister sur le bloc *0* du disque > pour la remplacer par une version neutre (ne décrivant aucune partition) qu'on appelle une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*).

Afin de pouvoir effectuer cette modification > il faut que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation qui verrouille entre autre les tables de partition) --> soit désactivé.

Pour savoir où tu en es à ce sujet --> va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (uniquement ce qui est inscrit dans la zone bleutée) :

```
csrutil status
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


cette commande retourne le statut actuel du *SIP* : *enabled* (activé) ou *disabled* (désactivé)

=> qu'est-ce qui est retourné chez toi ?

# note : comme tu peux le voir > après le _laïus_ inaugural --> on se précipite à présent dans l'action. Une fois le *SIP* désactivé > il sera possible de supprimer la *HMBR* du bloc *0* > si elle existe bien comme je le conjecture d'après le message d'erreur que tu as obtenu de la part de l'installateur. Cela fait --> tu devrais pouvoir installer W-8 sans échec.


----------



## frenchthom (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> => qu'est-ce qui est retourné chez toi ?
> 
> # note : comme tu peux le voir > après le _laïus_ inaugural --> on se précipite à présent dans l'action. Une fois le *SIP* désactivé > il sera possible de supprimer la *HMBR* du bloc *0* > si elle existe bien comme je le conjecture d'après le message d'erreur que tu as obtenu de la part de l'installateur. Cela fait --> tu devrais pouvoir installer W-8 sans échec.



j'ai en fait désactivé le SIP ( csrutil status : disabled ) , mais même après ça, je me retrouve coincé par le fait que lors de l'installation des drivers pour windows que fourni Apple, j'ai le message " cet appareil ne peut pas accueillir windows 8 " - ou quelque chose du style )

en fait, la méthode que j'ai chopée ici fonctionne pour windows 8, mais toujours confronté à ce problème de drivers

à moins qu'il faille à nouveau faire une manip, ou éditer un fichier pour avoir les bons drivers, je pense que la meilleure solution serait d'en rester à Windows 7 , mais pourquoi ne boote t il pas ?

et y'a t il une différence entre un HD (disque dur) formaté en exFAT et FAT 32 et une clé USB ? 
dans mes deux tentatives ( soit par Bootcamp directement, soit par machine virtuelle ) windows 8 démarrait mais pas windows 7

( et merci en tout cas de ton intérêt )


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Puisque tu as désactivé le *SIP* --> tu peux passer la commande (simplement informative) :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```


après validation --> une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

cette commande affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs du disque interne > dont l'emplacement des tables de partitions : alternative > principale > secondaire

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais pour bien faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> il sera aisé de vérifier quelle variété de *MBR* (table de partition alternative)  est actuellement inscrite sur le bloc *0* du disque.


----------



## frenchthom (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Puisque tu as désactivé le *SIP* --> tu peux passer la commande (simplement informative) :
> 
> ```
> sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
> ...



ok, bien noté

j'ai ça :


```
start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  936023872      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  936433512    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  937703048          7        
  937703055         32         Sec GPT table
  937703087          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Cette première ligne -->

```
0          1         PMBR
```


décrit la *MBR* du bloc *0* ou premier bloc. *PMBR* = *P*rotective_*MBR* : table bidon ("fake") ne décrivant aucune partition. Je pense que les manipulations que tu as faites d'après le tuto de MacRumors ont corrigé la situation > où tu avais précédemment une *HMBR* = *H*ybrid_*MBR* (décrivant des partitions) qui était rejetée par l'installateur de W-8. À moins que tu n'aies tout simplement supprimé la partition *BOOTCAMP* > ce qui a restauré un *PMBR* sur le bloc *0*.

Ensuite ici -->

```
1          1         Pri GPT header
         2         32         Pri GPT table
```


tu as la table *Pri*[mary] *GPT* ou table principale *GUID* sur les 32 blocs suivants

au milieu du tableau > tu as les 3 partitions principales notées *GPT part*[ition] et précédées de leur n° de rang

en queue du tableau enfin > tu as -->

```
937703055         32         Sec GPT table
937703087          1         Sec GPT header
```


qui désigne la *Sec*[ondary] *GPT* ou *backup* (sauvegarde) de la table *GPT* principale

=> en résumé : dans les conditions actuelles > rien ne semble empêcher l'installation de W-8 (boot en mode *UEFI*). Par contre > il serait impossible d'installer W-7 > qui requiert une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* (boot en mode *Legacy*).


----------



## frenchthom (7 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette première ligne -->
> 
> ```
> 0          1         PMBR
> ...



ok, mais dans ce cas, comment je fais pour obtenir des drivers apple compatibles ?
le macbook pro 13" mid 2010 fait partie des absents lorsqu'il s'agit de compatibilité windows 8 dans ce que j'ai pu trouver jusqu'à maintenant .. en tout cas, ce que j'ai téléchargé via bootcamp jusqu'à maintenant m'a redonné le message comme quoi mon mac n'est pas compatible windows 8 ...

EDIT :  y'a t il également possibilité de rendre à nouveau mon mac compatible windows 7 ?
à la base, il était configuré pour ça, il me semble.

3eme option: j'ai bien certains témoignages de personnes qui font fonctionner leur mac sous windows 10, avec juste une partition ExFAT, mais là encore, qu'en est il des drivers ?

le bootcamp d'origine, même upgradé à Sierra ne me donne comme option que Windows 7
et les logiciels que je comptais utiliser avec windows sont trop lourds pour une virtualisation parallel desktops ..


----------

